# mnt.  hog



## NEGA Hog Hunter (Dec 25, 2012)

Had 2 dogs bay and catch him for over 2 hours while we were tryna walk through the mnts. to get to them.  made a nice barr and let him go.


----------



## Natty Bumppo (Dec 25, 2012)

Nice one.


----------



## madison daniel (Dec 25, 2012)

Where abouts in north ga ? Just wondering bc I hunt north ga a lot to


----------



## NEGA Hog Hunter (Dec 25, 2012)

madison daniel said:


> Where abouts in north ga ? Just wondering bc I hunt north ga a lot to



North east .


----------



## bowbuck (Dec 29, 2012)

Would it have been that much harder to make him dead.  He dont eat acorns or anything else a native creature might eat dead.  This is the main issue I have with hog doggers.  Help the woods not just enjoy the selfishness of hearing your dogs.  There are plenty of hogs.  If you dont want to eat them the buzzards and worms gotta eat too. Be part of the solution not part of the problem. Let em go makes no biological sense for the mountain ecosystem.  For the record I come from a hog dogging family where they died when caught one way or the other.


----------



## NEGA Hog Hunter (Dec 30, 2012)

bowbuck said:


> Would it have been that much harder to make him dead.  He dont eat acorns or anything else a native creature might eat dead.  This is the main issue I have with hog doggers.  Help the woods not just enjoy the selfishness of hearing your dogs.  There are plenty of hogs.  If you dont want to eat them the buzzards and worms gotta eat too. Be part of the solution not part of the problem. Let em go makes no biological sense for the mountain ecosystem.  For the record I come from a hog dogging family where they died when caught one way or the other.


     If thats what you wanna do , thats you.  If iam not gonna eat it iam not gonna kill it .  maybe next time i catch him he is close to a road , then he will become the guest of honor at a BBQ.


----------



## buddylee (Dec 30, 2012)

bowbuck said:


> Would it have been that much harder to make him dead.  He dont eat acorns or anything else a native creature might eat dead.  This is the main issue I have with hog doggers.  Help the woods not just enjoy the selfishness of hearing your dogs.  There are plenty of hogs.  If you dont want to eat them the buzzards and worms gotta eat too. Be part of the solution not part of the problem. Let em go makes no biological sense for the mountain ecosystem.  For the record I come from a hog dogging family where they died when caught one way or the other.[
> 
> How is he part of the problem ? Are you assuming that he's gonna turn it back loose ? Maybe he keeping it alive until he's ready to butcher it.


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 30, 2012)

Im sure that's it Buddylee LoL!


----------



## NEGA Hog Hunter (Dec 30, 2012)

not trying to be smart , but i dont understand how i could be part of a problem that iam not sure exist.  hogs have been up here for 20 years that i know of , probaly longer. I chose 2 start hunting hogs  about 6 years ago since the deer herd had dwindled to almost non-existance. Do you kill every deer you see ? not if you truly love deer hunting .  i feel the same way about the hogs as you do the deer . Just because i dont kill every hog i catch does not add to the problem you think exists in the mnt. eco-system. If you really wanna feed the worms and buzzards , shoot a few doe and letem lay . that would be more of a native food for them.


----------



## NEGA Hog Hunter (Dec 30, 2012)

bowbuck said:


> Would it have been that much harder to make him dead.  He dont eat acorns or anything else a native creature might eat dead.  This is the main issue I have with hog doggers.  Help the woods not just enjoy the selfishness of hearing your dogs.  There are plenty of hogs.  If you dont want to eat them the buzzards and worms gotta eat too. Be part of the solution not part of the problem. Let em go makes no biological sense for the mountain ecosystem.  For the record I come from a hog dogging family where they died when caught one way or the other.



If and when i dont kill the hogs i catch it is for one reason . Access !  I will not be dragging one a half a mile through the mnts. to get it out .  But when it is possible to get them out it is BBQ time.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Dec 30, 2012)

NEGA Hog Hunter said:


> hogs have been up here for 20 years that i know of , probaly longer.



I have lived here all my life and hunted these mtns for a LONG time. 20 yrs ago the only hogs you ever heard of were on Warwoman and a few up on Burton. Now they are all over the mtns. They were stocked illegally and have been destroying stuff since. I enjoy eating them as much as the next guy, but they are one of the reasons the "natural" habit has changed. Thats why they are called  a "invasive" species. I don't mind folks doing what they enjoy and if chasing them with dogs is your thing, knock yourself out. Just don't be blind and think hog doggers had nothing to do with the population explosion.......


----------



## NEGA Hog Hunter (Dec 30, 2012)

Unicoidawg said:


> I have lived here all my life and hunted these mtns for a LONG time. 20 yrs ago the only hogs you ever heard of were on Warwoman and a few up on Burton. Now they are all over the mtns. They were stocked illegally and have been destroying stuff since. I enjoy eating them as much as the next guy, but they are one of the reasons the "natural" habit has changed. Thats why they are called  a "invasive" species. I don't mind folks doing what they enjoy and if chasing them with dogs is your thing, knock yourself out. Just don't be blind and think hog doggers had nothing to do with the population explosion.......


   didnt say they didnt have anything to do with the spread of hogs.  I  have learned alot about the wild hog since i started hunting them seriously. It is not unusual for a hog to travel 2-3 miles to eat , or just pick up and move several miles and set up home.  If i hadnt been keeping up with thier location in the off season i would have been like you when i did find where they moved to and thought someone put them there.   As far as habitat in the mnts. In my opinion the current management practices of our national forest is the problem with the habitat  ,  iam sure not many leaf lookers like to see young clearcuts  or freshly timbered mnts.  so now we have large mature hardwood forest that produce food for the wildlife  once a year  and after three  months all the food is gone or rotten.  take a walk through the moutians now and see if you can find what the game is eating ?


----------



## PURVIS (Dec 31, 2012)

Nice hog there u manage your hogs like u see fit this is the doggers forum maybe we should speak our minds bout the bunch of pig killers over there.i must have missed the part in history when the great messiah shined down the light and chose the deer to be the game of chose among men.these hogs are just like the deer there here because man wanted them here, until the great restocking begun in 1928 60% of ga. county's had never seen a deer track until they were put there by man. just ask our farmers if they had a word in that it would have never happened.u guys ever get the chance just ride with a NV guy one night down south in these fields next time u see a farmer u will want to give him some money for feeding your deer when u all stop,its 10 deer to every one hog digging up peanuts or pawing down corn or grain sorghum.he added to nothing by cutting and releasing one but he did take away the seed and the next guy will have some fine meat.he was raised like me if u kill it u eat it.u guys want to help out start filling them doe tags out first there on it for a reason the same one telling u there's to many hogs are saying there's to many does.just who made u guys the keepers of the land anyway?


----------



## cbaldwin (Dec 31, 2012)

PURVIS said:


> Nice hog there u manage your hogs like u see fit this is the doggers forum maybe we should speak our minds bout the bunch of pig killers over there.i must have missed the part in history when the great messiah shined down the light and chose the deer to be the game of chose among men.these hogs are just like the deer there here because man wanted them here, until the great restocking begun in 1928 60% of ga. county's had never seen a deer track until they were put there by man. just ask our farmers if they had a word in that it would have never happened.u guys ever get the chance just ride with a NV guy one night down south in these fields next time u see a farmer u will want to give him some money for feeding your deer when u all stop,its 10 deer to every one hog digging up peanuts or pawing down corn or grain sorghum.he added to nothing by cutting and releasing one but he did take away the seed and the next guy will have some fine meat.he was raised like me if u kill it u eat it.u guys want to help out start filling them doe tags out first there on it for a reason the same one telling u there's to many hogs are saying there's to many does.just who made u guys the keepers of the land anyway?


 Do your home work bowbuck,This is a hog dogging forum if you don't like the threads and photos move on.Well said Purvis!!


----------



## MULE (Dec 31, 2012)

Unicoidawg, everybody knows stand hunters turn out more hogs than anyone else to have something to hunt when their not hunting goats. Like others have said hogs travel miles and miles, when they get pushed out of an area they may not move back if the grass is greener over the hill, unlike deer. Population is going to explode before too long with all the time DNR cut out of hog doggers time, then who you going to try to blame? 

Bowbuck, most hog doggers catch 100's of hogs a year. We do choose to be selective in the ones we kill. BUT, I'll bet everything I own we still kill more that stand hunters in the same areas. As far as being the problem you have no idea what your talking about.


----------



## Tyson Wilkerson (Dec 31, 2012)

Let's call a spade a spade......, I'm guessing all of us in the ball park in the same age bracket some maybe younger? But growing up I sat in trees alllllllllllll over ga tring to kill the elusive white tail ,Killed a few over the years but I spent a lot of time seeing NOTHING because there wasn't anything there to see, my point is that I just wished that a pig was in the the woods so I could at least see something... If the pigs was gone then what??????im a hog hunter but I do like to kill a deer too, so I'm not just one sided , if you ain't killing deer take up a new hobby


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 1, 2013)

What a great thread Great Pig too Brother!  He gonna make someone Real Good BBQ one day!


----------



## booth7 (Jan 1, 2013)

I say kill all the deer and let the buzzards and worms eat them! Id rather eat a barr hog anyday!


----------



## NEGA Hog Hunter (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks guys .  Seems like there is always some who know nothing  about the subject at hand , But wanna tell you how to do it. LOL      By the way i hope to make a few more barr hogs this week.


----------



## rivercritter (Jan 1, 2013)

there is no hog problem. there has been pigs here since the spanish brought them over and they hav yet to take over our country and enslave us in camps. but i will say this the wma coon hunters and squirrel hunters (illegal hog hunters) hav bout had ther way with them over the past couple yrs hogs were startin to move onto outside lands pretty good and the wmas where safe havens keeping the poputlation up but now ther is a dramatic decrease in the N GA hog population because they hav killed everything so keep turnin them back so we will hav somethin to run.


----------



## buddylee (Jan 1, 2013)

Too many "hog doggers" wanna kill everything they catch. They think their tough cause they can stab a hog. I personally feel bad killing one unless I know someone will eat it. If you can let them live, do so. Try making more barrs. I think a lot of the Florida guys do.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 1, 2013)

rivercritter said:


> there is no hog problem. there has been pigs here since the spanish brought them over and they hav yet to take over our country and enslave us in camps. but i will say this the wma coon hunters and squirrel hunters (illegal hog hunters) hav bout had ther way with them over the past couple yrs hogs were startin to move onto outside lands pretty good and the wmas where safe havens keeping the poputlation up but now ther is a dramatic decrease in the N GA hog population because they hav killed everything so keep turnin them back so we will hav somethin to run.


Its not illegal for a squirrel hunter to pop a cap on one. Coon hunters maybe. If we get caught.


----------



## booth7 (Jan 2, 2013)

Deer hunters with Night guns are our biggest problem! Ive been giving it serious thought to getting me a night gun and start blowing down 20 and 30 of these stinking deer a night and leaving them in the fields! That would get their attention real quick lol


----------



## Greg45 (Jan 2, 2013)

NEGA I need one more pig in the deep freez lets do this


----------



## rivercritter (Jan 2, 2013)

it is if they r usin dogs but ur a walker man ur a little slow to pick up on things anyway.


----------



## NKM3911 (Jan 2, 2013)

Thats why i tie everything i catch or at least do my dangest to do so. If i dont eat it ill sell the hog to somebody that will. Or ill put it in a pin to train my dogs on. But the honest truth is hogs are multiplying like crazy and they are everywhere. I live in the middle of the city and my dogs have caught one in my front yard in the middle of the night. Thats down here in the south. What the hog population is in mtns. i really dont know. But from what my buddy that i hunt with that grew up in the mtns says they are just as bad up there as they are down here. In my opinion if you aint gonna kill it and eat it or give it to someone or use the hog for a purpose of your own, then why the heck are you even hunting?


----------



## Boar Buster (Jan 2, 2013)

What is the fuss all about NEGA said he barred him so he is still one hog and will never make two or more if he aint got his jewels.


----------



## Greg45 (Jan 2, 2013)

Well I aint no colledge crodueit Butten I thinken some of them there peoples thats in the frames of miss conception that hogs are a problem SORRY to be the mouth of bad newss SOME ONE LIED TO YOU  and you fell for it the deer problem is not the hogs fault its people that kill any thing that moves. I only kill what I eat so if hoggers catch and release well that just meens when youen go in the woods thats just a better chance you have of getting a good pig in the freez  meet meet meet thanks to hoggers at least pigs will still be around when my grandson gets old enough to it the woods THANKS guys for giving me a hog to kill


----------



## Bkeepr (Jan 8, 2013)

Mountain hunting is FUN!  Bear, buck, or hog!  If any one of the three gets gone, it will be a sad season.


----------



## brandonsc (Jan 8, 2013)

GA DAWG said:


> Its not illegal for a squirrel hunter to pop a cap on one. Coon hunters maybe. If we get caught.



since hunting hogs at night with lights is legal, and you can hunt hogs with small game weapons during small game season, which includes coons, I'd say its 100% legal for coon hunters to kill hogs at night


----------



## KillerDogo (Feb 6, 2013)

*need someone to let me borrow a pen*

need a pen to put my dog and a hog. for training purposes. preferably near lawrenceville ga.


----------



## Bowtech99 (Feb 6, 2013)

Wow, didnt know it was so controversial. Thought all goat hunters liked to shoot a Pig.

You'd really hate to know that i breed Feral hogs and turn em out. No No:


----------



## slawdawg69 (Feb 7, 2013)

*mtn. hog*

Good hog brother, everybody hates a hog!!!!! Shoot em all, shoot em all, leave em layin, and it makes me sick to know I pay to hunt em and everybody wants to wipe em out!!!! They want everyone DEAD! Until they kill a sow or barr hog, then its, oh man I sure am glad you cut this hog, and i sure appreciate this meat its some dang good un!  CONGRATS ON THE CATCH! GOOD FOR YOU AND YOUR DOGS! KEEP POSTING PICs!


----------



## The mtn man (Feb 11, 2013)

bowbuck said:


> Would it have been that much harder to make him dead.  He dont eat acorns or anything else a native creature might eat dead.  This is the main issue I have with hog doggers.  Help the woods not just enjoy the selfishness of hearing your dogs.  There are plenty of hogs.  If you dont want to eat them the buzzards and worms gotta eat too. Be part of the solution not part of the problem. Let em go makes no biological sense for the mountain ecosystem.  For the record I come from a hog dogging family where they died when caught one way or the other.



I believe he said he made a bar out of him, no repopulation, that is part of the solution.


----------



## JohnK (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks for the picture. I would think a man who chases a bunch of dogs up and down thru the mountains for fun could do what he chooses with his hog. Good luck


----------

